# Watches You Got In 2005



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Instead of the usual Saturday watch I thought it might be interesting to see what people got this year and also what they let go of and what are their favourites from the year.

Here are the first five of my ten favourites, which, apart from the first two, are in no particular order.....

1st my birthday watch









*Buran Chronograph, 25 Jewel, Valjoux 7750.*


















*Omega Seamaster Professional 200m, cal 1011 23 Jewels, c1992*


















*RLT 17, Unitas 6498, 17 jewel manual wind movement*


















*Mido Multifort Ocean Star,Model M8823.4.38.8,Eta 2824-2,25J*


















*RLT-11,#11/50, ETA 2824-2, 25 Jewels.*


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Ok here`s the other five of my ten favourites, again in no particular order....

*RLT69 Special, #007/100, ETA 2801-2 17Jewels.*


















*RLT-20, FE 5611 17 Jewels*


















*Seiko/RLT SKZ211,23 Jewel Automatic wind Cal. 7S36.*


















*Swiss Military Watch (JLC MkXI replica), ETA 2801-2, 17 J*


















*Citizen AV0031-69AW,Calibre 2100 Eco-Drive Chronograph*


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Finally here`s the complete list of watches I bought or were sometimes given by very nice forum members this year....

Omega Seamaster Professional 200m

RLT...

11

17

18

20

69

Smiths...

Empire 5 Jewels, black dial

Empire 5 Jewels, champagne dial

Smiths 7 jewels

Deluxe 15 Jewels

Mido Multifort Automatic

Citizen.....

`7`

Calibre 2100 Chrono

Vostok....

1980`s 21 Jewel Auto

1980`s Komanderskie 17 Jewel manual

1990`s Komanderskie `Paratrooper` 17 jewel Manual

Amphibia 31 Jewels Auto

Amphibia `Military` 31 Jewel Auto

`Submarine` 31 Jewel Auto

Buran Chrono Valjoux 7750

Pobeda.....

1950`s 15 Jewel

1990`s 15 Jewel

Zim 15 jewel

Orient...

M-Force CEX-04 200m Diver Orange

Elysee...

Airmans model `16319`, 44mm White Miyota

Seiko....

`66`

Seiko/RLT SKZ211 `Atlas`

Rotary...

1960`s 21 Jewel Auto

Castell Premier 1960`s 17 Jewel

Stirling Pin Pallet

Guildhall Pin pallet

Newmark Pin Pallet

Timex Manual England

CWC G10

Benrus 17 Jewel Manual

West End `Sower` 21 Jewel Manual

Shangcheng `Fang Zhen` 17 Zuan Manual

Kronos `Pseudo Ruhla` ETA

Ruhla PinPallet

Services...

`Marine` Pin Pallet

`Jeweled`

Rodania 17 Jewels

Westclox `Scotland`pin pallet

Westclox USA Pin Pallet

Sully Watch 1950`s 15 Jewels?

Orion Chronoscope Mechanique

Doxa 1950`s 15 Jewel Manual Wind

Berlis Watch 17 Jewel Manual

Mortima Super Deluxe (French)

SMW ( JLC MkXI style)

Recent Ebay wins awaiting delivery.....

`New Old Stock HMT Manual Winding Military Watch`

`Services Vintage Gents Watch Electronically Timed`(c1970`s with black 24 hour military style dial.)

Bought but later sold or given awayâ€¦..

Raketa 24 Hr white dial

Services 17 Jewel

Sekonda 21 Jewel

Timex USA

Newmark `Divers Style`

So guys, what did you get and what are your 10 favourites from amongst them?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

BTW today I`ll be wearing this, my poor mans RLT-4







....

*Elysee `16319` 44mm, Miyota 8200 series 21 Jewel Auto.*


















Please excuse the crap photo, I am somewhat tired


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Instead of the usual Saturday watch I thought it might be interesting to see what people got this year and also what they let go of and what are their favourites from the year.


Not possible Mac


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Good thread Mac









How do you remember them all







or are you very organised and keep records









Well from memory the keepers from this year are

Accutron Snorkel

Sinn 142

Strela (re-issue)

Marathon tsar

Poljot Chrono (can't remember it's proper name. See pic







)

Glycine Airman

Seiko 6139 chrono That Bry is working on at the moment









Lastly the CWC G10 I won in the photo comp, kindly donated by the "other" Roy

Then aprox about ten other assorted watches to fill up the spaces in my watch boxes









Mike


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

JoT said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Instead of the usual Saturday watch I thought it might be interesting to see what people got this year and also what they let go of and what are their favourites from the year.
> ...


I will try and remember:

Doxa Sub 600T Divingstar - in and out

Doxa Sub 750T Caribbean - in

Doxa Sub 750T Sharkhunter - in

Poljot Military Chronograph - in and out

Poljot Okean Chronograph - in and out

Poljot Gagarin Chronograph - in and out

Rolex GMT Master II - out

Omega Seamaster GMT - out

Glycine Airman Felsa 692 - out

Glycine Airman AS 1701 - out

Glycine Airman Special - out

Glycine Airman SST - out

Glycine Airman 2000 -out

Glycine Airman Quartz - out

RLT 17 - in

Porsche Design Chrongraph Lemania 5100 - in

Porsche Design Chrongraph Black Lemania 5100 - in

Porsche Design Chrongraph Valjoux - in

Orfina Royal Navy Military MkII - in and out

Sinn 142St Chronograph - in

Roamer Stingray - in

Vostok Albatross Radio Operator - in

Vostok Amphibian - in and out

CWC RN Diver - in

Casio Protrek - in

Monceau Chronograph - in

Breitling Chronomat Longitude - out

Technos dialled V7733 Chrono - in and out

Doxa vintage manual wind - in and out

That's about all I can remember, I am sure there are some more though.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

You don't want much Mac do you














.

Never sell anything but that might have to change








.

Seiko Samurai titanium.

Rlt 20 pepsi.

Seiko auto.

Seiko quartz chrono x 2.

Unver bumper auto.

Wittnauer.

ODM, Elgin, Seiko, Kahuna ( for mrs R. )

Raketa x 2

Vostok x 10

Slava X 5

Sundry knackered old Russians x 20ish.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Good efforts guys, especially John considering how fast his turn around is with watches
















However none of you mentioned which are your favourites from the watches you got this year


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

MIKE said:


> Good thread Mac
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I`m not very organised but I do like to keep details of the stuff I`ve bought/been given, here`s my watch folders with latest stuff waiting to be filed









I have similar folders for my cameras, HiFi and the bikes I owned.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

I thought having a computer mean't that you didn't have to keep paper records Mac.

Just think of all the little forest animals that have lost their homes














.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

raketakat said:


> I thought having a computer mean't that you didn't have to keep paper records Mac.
> 
> Just think of all the little forest animals that have lost their homes
> 
> ...


Think of all the little animals provided with homes due to sustainable forestation









Computers can & do crash
















BTW I`ve done the second best thing you can as an individual do to help the environment......

I didn`t have kids


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I`m not very organised but I do like to keep details of the stuff I`ve bought/been given, here`s my watch folders with latest stuff waiting to be filed
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Wierdo alert
















I have no idea what came in and what went out, some I can remember, most I can't. I do know that the collection must have been reduced by maybe 10 and now I have space for once.

My current fave is the bead blasted Samurai I traded with Pauluspaolo and I regret selling the Technos to DavidH, that was plain silly.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Of the top of my head









'Ins'

RLT 4---Has become my favorite watch

RLT16

RLT20

RLT19

RLT17---Special to me as it was my wedding watch

RLT14

Oris

Breitling Colt Chrono

Seiko 6105

Seiko OM + BM

Doxa-Zeno diver

Accurist L248 chrono

Arnex 7733 chrono

Probably a few others


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

MarkF said:


> Wierdo alert
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And you call me weird









Actually I don`t think I`ve ever denied it























You can`t do my job for 28 years without becoming a _`little`_ strange and anyway I`m certainly in good company on this forum


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Of the top of my head
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not forgetting these which went out.....



> jasonm Aug 2 2005, 05:29 PM
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Think of all the little animals provided with homes due to sustainable forestation
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is all very well Mac but they still have to build another little house and move their nuts and babies about.

I don't think you've got any idea of the logistics involved







.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> Not forgetting these which went out.....












I knew someone would remind me









I had just 'moved on' emotionaly from my loss


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

raketakat said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Think of all the little animals provided with homes due to sustainable forestation
> ...


It`s alright Ian, help is at hand







....


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jasonm said:


> > Not forgetting these which went out.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and bought a load more watches


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Newsflash -The forest animals flee their houses in terror as Mac sets himself up for another watch buying receipts folder.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

In a probably futile attempt to drag this thread back to watches, I`ve decided to wear this to work this afternoon, it would be in my top 20 favourite watches I got this year









*Kronos Pseudo-Ruhla, 25 Jewel ETA 2824-2*


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

My favourite 2005 watch purchase is the Lemania 5100 powered Porsche Design chronograph by Orfina. Ferdinand Porsche designed the watch applying his "form follows function" maxim. The chronograph dial and hand combination is just perfect; the registers can be read no matter what position the hour and minute hands are (a feature lacking on most modern chronographs). The Lemania 5100 movement, while generally accepted as being a bit crude, with its central minute register hand is by far the best configuration giving easy readability of elapsed minutes. To me it is the perfect chronograph.


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Hi All

I've lurked for a while now and have found the forums interesting, amusing, friendly and informative.

So I thought that this thread would be a good opportunity (excuse) to introduce myself.

I've always liked watches and after a spate of cheap watches going bad on me I decided earlier this year to invest in a decent watch for once. On hols in italy I spent the time, whilst my missus was laboriously trawling clothes shops, looking in watchmakers windows. The watch i found most to my liking was a Fortis Pilot in black, but rather than buying on holiday I decided to do a bit of research on my return (hence how I found RLT).

I have now dismissed the idea of the fortis and my dream watch is now a Sinn 856S (which I hope to get the family to club together as a 40th birthday present in 2006)

In researching watches on the web and having made 1 then 2 and now 2 more purchases, I suspect I have got the bug.. aaarrrgh.

So after using this thread as an intro excuse here's my small ( hopefully to grow in future) list. In chronological (no pun intended) order.

CWC G10 - got at Silvermans (i should have bought from Roy but it was only slightly more expensive and I needed a watch for work next day)

Spaceman Audacieuse (square model) - was in a second hand shop and saw it for 40 quid, they had 2 others for the same price so after a coupla days reflection I went back and got the other 2 (damn it's catching isn't it)

latest purchase 2 of the january sale specials here.

Slava Mechanical (green faced) - nice looking watch, mad price

Ocean "navigator" - want to revive my sliderule skills of school

all the best

Andy


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Welcome Andy - nice to hear from you.

Roy's bargains do tend to get most of us hooked at some time or other, and his own creations should not be overlooked either - they are the real stars!

Cheers.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> Ocean "navigator" - want to revive my sliderule skills of school


It was you was it
















Welcome to the forum Andy









Well done on the Spaceman(s) I keep meaning to get one...


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

I think there was a few, but the "biggies" were:

RLT-17 (Thanks Roy.)










Hamilton Multi-Touch (Thanks again, Roy)










Tissot Seastar 1000 (Cheers Griff).










and last but certainly not least, my Xmas pressie to self:

Omega Speedmaster Automatic (Cheers Garry. I think I just found my perfect watch!








)


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

I only got into watches really in '04, and this year has been the year I've really expanded the collection.

My collection stands at 21 today, 20 of which arrived in '05, and I've sold on 7, 4 of which were 'in and out' for the year.

I'm happy with my sales this year (sold a Sinn 144 in black last year which I'm tempted to replace with a standard steel model at some point next year though).

Purchases I think are all now keepers, although a couple are in danger of going out the door in the new year sometime to avoid the collection getting too big for me (I want a size of collection that means they all get wrist time, and I'm not sure how much bigger it can get before that is under threat).

Best buy? Hmmm, don't know, they're all different and have different joys to give









The Zeno Explorers are certainly high on the list (lovely little watches), and probably the Omegas (a Seamaster GMT, AT Chrono and Speedmaster Racing). Right now, I'm enjoying the Marcello C Tridente which arrived from eBay yesterday, big watch but really comfortable and excellent quality.

What can I say? I love them all


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

and last but certainly not least, my Xmas pressie to self:

Omega Speedmaster Automatic (Cheers Garry. I think I just found my perfect watch!







)












←
​


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

foztex said:


> Hi All
> 
> I've lurked for a while now and have found the forums interesting, amusing, friendly and informative.
> 
> ...


Hi Andy! Welcome aboard the non lurkers part of site life! The spacemen (?) sound a great buy, I have the original shape and will be looking for the aud. in 06 to compliment the set.

The slavas are indeed mad prices, most of the russian stuff is just amazing value - even better in the sale of course!

I had an ocean nav for a bit and sold it on thru this site, if you do a search there are at least 2 threads on how these watches' slides work. I now have a B1 and use it for currency conversion most days, which means its been my daily wearer most days for months now!

Ok what have I bought... er well loads but some do stand out as my faves:

RLT 4 tops my RLT collection

Omega Speedy manual

Accutron (i like all 4 i have in differnt ways but the 70s SV gets most wear)

Air King

and of course the B1!

and what i sold, quite a a few in the end but the one i miss is the P cased accutron but it went to a very good home!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Most notably I got two real "yanks" this year, an Elgin and a Hamilton both from the 1950's.

I did buy other watches but these two feed my American fetish.

I hate to think what will be in the pot this year as Shorty and I will most likely be unemployed in 2006.









But, what the hell.









1950 Elgin 17 jewelled Grade 554.










1956 Hamilton Trent with 22 jewelled Grade 770 movement.


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

This is my collection as it stands today. Down from about 50 watches mostly Seiko vintage divers and orange faced divers. Amazingly I don''t have even one orange faced watch at the moment
















The Rolex GMT Master II was bought back in 1988 when I knew diddly squat about watches and thought Rolex was the pinnacle of watches









Seiko Marine Master is the watch I really love from the whole bunch









Stowa Marine is the latest addition and I'm really impressed. I needed a dress watch for those special occasions and this ones it!

Only the Sinn and Rolex were not bought this year. I think my collection has "matured" somewhat and trying real hard to stop buying watches on a whim


----------



## ianboydsnr (Dec 12, 2005)

I started collecting only 1 year ago, started with a seiko auto relay, bought by my wife, added to through the year, with in no particular order

seiko auto relay

CWC g10 90 army issue

CWC g10 91 navy issue

PRS7 Goldbird2

PRS12 Speedbird 1903

PRS11 PVD dreadnought hands

RLT11 special case model

PRS15 Ladybird (wifes)

Atlantic Worldmaster AT006

have ordered a few more

Seiko orange knight

sava automatic sav19

record standart

also a couple from forum members

coming along nicely


----------



## collectime (Dec 29, 2005)

Watches bought in 2005 were;

Jaeger Memovox - two tone silver dial - 825 cal.

Smiths W10, 1969 - as new!

Zenith pilot - 18j, black dial with even numbered numerals.

Lip 'Electra' Flipper divers watch. Inner rotating bezel.

Sold

Tissot PR516 early 70's

Bad buy;

Rolex Tudor red Ranger 9050. Fell to bits 10 mins after delivery. however Chris Heal has done a masterful job - he almost gave up - and it now works perfectly, just not as original as was, and cost more lots!!


----------



## psychlist (Feb 28, 2005)

Some great watches here.

I have been collecting for just over a year. Here is my current collection - most bought in 2005---I have plans for further narrowing down and maturing


----------

